# Fun with PHOTOSHOP !



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

here is how you play you get the picture above and edit it to make it funny thats it !


----------



## Icarus (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL @ Pixelated Spider-Man

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## hankchill (Dec 7, 2007)

You could have at last noted that you stole the image from Ctrl+Alt+Del Comics >


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

here is mines !



QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> You could have at last noted that you stole the image from Ctrl+Alt+Del Comics >



actually i stole it from 4 chan


Edit: Posts edited together, duplicate deleted. Don't double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Ace


----------



## Huntress (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 7, 2007)

obligatory


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 7, 2007)

SUP MSPAINT.EXE!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is hilarious


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Killermech (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2007)

unique !


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 7, 2007)

^ Best one so far


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 7, 2007)

Please Send Sender This


----------



## Railgun (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 7, 2007)

how do i upload pics from my computer?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2007)

@soncislasher: use http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## raulpica (Dec 7, 2007)

Edit: V2.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Psyfira (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You could have at last noted that you stole the image from Ctrl+Alt+Del Comics >
> ...


Did you seriously believe a 4chan member drew that? Exactly. Come on, everyone knows that most of the crap on sites like 4chan's stolen from somewhere else, wouldnt've hurt to do a bit of digging to find a citation first


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 7 2007 said:
> ...



Are we seriously arguing about this?

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php?d=20070917

Now we can all move on and enjoy the game.


----------



## Jax (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2007)

All of these are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good laugh











 @ Jax


----------



## Huntress (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)

@Huntress:

Nooo, blog spam!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2007)

Great, you guys are priceless! And ... Shaun, Spiderman rick-rolling Venom is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 7, 2007)

i had no clue what i was fucking doing


----------



## Verocity (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Prophet (Dec 7, 2007)

High school was a rough time for me...


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 7, 2007)

You just weren't using the right tactics, Prophet


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Prophet @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> High school was a rough time for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The saga continues...


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG THIS THREAD IS EPIC XD

Literally loled at Liniboy's first one.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## platypusrme427 (Dec 7, 2007)

(Heros the T.V. series)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 7 2007 said:


>


+1 vote for most witty


----------



## science (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 8, 2007)

ok here is the next one :-)


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was going to make a comic, then realized how much the crappy chop job of the comic bugged me so i did my own. Feel free to use.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## dexmix (Dec 8, 2007)

pixelated spidey is really getting on my nerves, thanks jumpman


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## platypusrme427 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)

lol love it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Dec 8 2007 said:


>


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## edd722 (Dec 8, 2007)

Reference:










  down to the thread creator! this thread is pure win


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

@jumpman17


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> @jumpman17



WTF MAN!? I HADN'T READ THAT ONE YET!



'Caz I cont readz them wardy thangs!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)

Man, these are GOLDEN.


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't read it either Ace...I'm on the 6th.
It was a rumor though and I don't think/believe (kill Dumblydore? Hell naw!) it's true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Edit: This topic deserves to be on "Featured Topics"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, that last one of mine is very lame.


----------



## Westside (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> I haven't read it either Ace...I'm on the 6th.
> It was a rumor though and I don't think/believe (kill Dumblydore? Hell naw!) it's true.
> 
> 
> ...








 'Tis true.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> I haven't read it either Ace...I'm on the 6th.
> It was a rumor though and I don't think/believe (kill Dumblydore? Hell naw!) it's true.
> 
> 
> ...



How did you know about my 3 STDs!? I only told you about TWO! PSYCHIC!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## platypusrme427 (Dec 8, 2007)

lol Portal references ftw!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Mewgia (Dec 8, 2007)

LINKIBOY MADE ME LITERALLY LOL AGAIN

ALSO CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL TO COOL


----------



## platypusrme427 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice one linki lol


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

Keep 'em comin' boys!


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

mine has spoilers
spoiler warning


----------



## greyhound (Dec 8, 2007)

oh no, the game


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

shh, spoiler it!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Upperleft (Dec 8, 2007)

i had no funny idea


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

what i am trying to say is thanks for keeping the forum so clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





WE LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i sould ho to bed lollllllllllllllll


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)

Huntress'es and Ace's are best.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 8 2007 said:


>


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Dec 8, 2007)

And I have another template here, if you want to use it:


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Jax-inspired


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG these are hysterical, I gotta do one myself!


----------



## Jax (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## lookout (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 8 2007 said:


>








 That made me ROFL.


----------



## lookout (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 7 2007 said:


>


This IS _PURE WIN_. Linkiboy FTW!


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Salamantis (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Dec 8 2007 said:


>



mmmm...looks like ember pie, my favorite


----------



## Icarus (Dec 9, 2007)

BEHOLD MY MSPAINT.EXE SKILLZ !!!


----------



## DarthYoshi (Dec 9, 2007)

Must... stop... crying... of laughter


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 9, 2007)

The early ones had me laughing pretty hardily.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Jax (Dec 12, 2007)

^ WIN!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> Image



ROFL!


----------



## JacobReaper (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Dec 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Image
> ...



but it shows a picture Ace...


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2007)

jacob33301 said:


> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> > WeaponXxX said:
> ...


He didn't want to quote the whole picture. If everyone quoted whole texts including pictures, it would be hard to scroll down the page. 














>



LOL 









> >
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


That one had me ROTFL. 









> > >
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Me too, LOL


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 14, 2007)

veho said:


> jacob33301 said:
> 
> 
> > Ace Gunman said:
> ...


lol quoting


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Dec 14 2007 said:


>



OMG!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

ROFL raul wins


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> ROFL raul wins



Not quite, McGyver wins.
IMO WeaponXxX was pretty fun too.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 20, 2007)

Moar awesomeness XD


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ackers (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 25, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww lol


----------



## lagman (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Szyslak @ Dec 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> >











  Just saw that.
So true, so true.


----------



## HelloWii (Dec 28, 2007)

Totally Random.yet not very funny in my opinion....That Aunt Jemima was making me crack up like no tomorrow


----------



## ediblebird (Dec 28, 2007)




----------

